# treasure each day



## rc03bps (Mar 14, 2012)

My fellow teacher came into my classroom Friday in tears. I knew what it was. Her 10 year old Rocky has been suffering from what I guess are agressive mast cell tumors since November. He had been doing well aside from being riddled with lumps and bumps. But the time came when they had to put him down on Sat. He was in a lot of pain and had developed a tumor inside his mouth. He was diagnosed with the original tumor in Nov. and had it removed. Within weeks more popped up. They opted not to be agressive with his treatment. 
The ironic thing is that she and I have a half sibling from the Meadowpond line. My Gabe is 15 and plugging along and her Sierra is 13. You never think you will lose the young one before the old one. This hit me very hard not just as an almost "relative" of this teacher for 15 years but because my own boy is nearing his journey across the rainbow bridge.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

You are so right to treasure each day. I am so sorry for your friends Rocky.


----------



## rc03bps (Mar 14, 2012)

Thank you for your kind words. It means alot even out there in cyberspace.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's so hard to lose them, no matter what age. I'm so sorry for your friend's loss. Wonderful to hear you both have some old gold to love, too.


----------

